# Jamaica Beach Surf



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Well, I gave it a shot from 9:45 am to 10:15 am. Live shrimp under a cork. Pretty sporty and brown water but NO weeds in the surf. Green water about 150 yards from shore. No bites at all. Heading to Bay side


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Picture didn't load yesterday.


----------

